

Waltz: make web.py apps in 3/4 time - mekarpeles
https://github.com/mekarpeles/waltz

======
mekarpeles
The inspiration for the project came from having to rebuild scaffolding for
web.py projects over and over again.

I figured, people should just be able to clone a repository, install
dependencies, and have a working web.py application.

I also added a key feature which I've been missing in my own applications --
default support for logging analytics.

Overall, the application is ideal for getting a website live in the time it
takes to 'git clone'. The analytics currently driven by lazydb (which isn't
production ready) so I'd suggest modifying the @track decorator in
waltz/main.py to fit your tastes.

The next step is to add default flatfile support for sessions.

